# Kevin Levrone 4 weeks out 20 year comparison



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So this came off Kevin's Instagram, really interesting picture though, taken 20 years apart and clearly he is looking awesome! I still dont think he will push the likes of Phil, Dexter or Rhoden but i cant wait to see what happens:


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> So this came off Kevin's Instagram, really interesting picture though, taken 20 years apart and clearly he is looking awesome! I still dont think he will push the likes of Phil, Dexter or Rhoden but i cant wait to see what happens:
> 
> 
> View attachment 134602


 I agree with you, it blood impressive, even if he places top 6 he will be smashing it and gives me hope as a 40 plus bodybuilder !! lol


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

He would beat branch provided he qualifies.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

He won't be giving Phil a worry unless he hurts himself


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

he'll put on another 10lbs probably yet


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

@Chelsea Where do you think, he'll place bud? Palumbo predicts him to win it  could you see him top 6?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I hope he kills it! But somehow I can't see it happening....


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

top 5,


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

He has done a very impressive job and I think he should get a lifetime achievement award or something, but for me he wont place top 6 unless someone comes in off and hes bang on.

Still think he looks fantastic though.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Don't think he will push the top 4 or 5. But its a matter of just waiting to see what he comes in like that is where the excitement is in my opinion.

Terrific the changes hes made in such a period of time,

Can't see him matching anywhere near his biggest which was 1999.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

if he doesn't place higher than branch shitty warren I will jump off a cliff


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Devil said:


> if he doesn't place higher than branch shitty warren I will jump off a cliff


 lol branch aint even competing. good job he aint, he'd get destroyed in this years stacked line up


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

zyphy said:


> lol branch aint even competing. good job he aint, he'd get destroyed in this years stacked line up


 thank f**k


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> So this came off Kevin's Instagram, really interesting picture though, taken 20 years apart and clearly he is looking awesome! I still dont think he will push the likes of Phil, Dexter or Rhoden but i cant wait to see what happens:
> 
> 
> View attachment 134602


 if he had 10 more weeks he definetely make alot of big boys cry even that eyepopin c**t phill.. !! if he doesnt make them now....


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sadman said:


> if he had 10 more weeks he definetely make alot of big boys cry even that eyepopin c**t phill.. !! if he doesnt make them now....


 Haha! You think? Will be so interesting to see what he looks like! Just always wished that he trained a whole year for the Olympia when he originally competed, even then I'm not sure he could have beaten Dorian. Phil on the other hand has been going downhill but I just feel he looks too good even at 90%


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Is he just doing it this year?


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Haha! You think? Will be so interesting to see what he looks like! Just always wished that he trained a whole year for the Olympia when he originally competed, even then I'm not sure he could have beaten Dorian. Phil on the other hand has been going downhill but I just feel he looks too good even at 90%


 thats my point mate kevin even in his prime he always trained last 4 months for a comp so that makes me wonder what if he trained all year what he would look like!! as for dorian i cant argue with that he was awesome and a true mass monster phil on the other hand hes a cocky arogant c**t wich imo he doesnt train half as hard as the above mentioned ,and its the damn politics of the olympia they like to push phil at the time alot ,your are compiting mate sho you now better!!


----------



## A4RON (Apr 19, 2010)

I would quite like 10% of Kevin's genetics and drug response. The motha ****a DOES NOT age.

I think Top 6 is definitely achievable with his vast experience.

Only discovered the other day that in 1993 he tore his pectoralis major and minor while bench pressing 270kg. And he still has a decent chest!

Agreed about Phil Heath - his disrespect of Arnold recently was terrible and I hope the Powers That Be bite him in his striated ass. The IFBB typically likes continuity and multiple Olympia winners though; once a competitor wins an Olympia, it's twice as hard to de-throne them


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Just seen this pic on Rx Muscle, Palumbo seems to think that Levrone will win the Olympia but I was pretty underwhelmed with this pic:


----------



## A4RON (Apr 19, 2010)

It's certainly not selling a top-3 placing eh.

I think if the stars align, he comes in 90% of his absolute best ever and a few top 10 guys are 'off' then he could grab 6th or 5th

Did you see back in April/May he was in Iran and Kuwait for a few weeks... Stocking up on IGF-1 and HGH?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Have to agree with @Chelsea

Usually in photos people look better than they do on stage.

But I was unimpressed size wise with Levrone because lets face it size is going to play a factor in this day and age.

Seems way off size wise in my opinion but we shall see.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

A4RON said:


> It's certainly not selling a top-3 placing eh.
> 
> I think if the stars align, he comes in 90% of his absolute best ever and a few top 10 guys are 'off' then he could grab 6th or 5th
> 
> Did you see back in April/May he was in Iran and Kuwait for a few weeks... Stocking up on IGF-1 and HGH?


 Agree mate. Its such a competitive lineup this year i just cant see him even getting close based on that pic, looks like a picture of a decent amateurs back.

Hahahaha really? How do you know?



Colin said:


> Have to agree with @Chelsea
> 
> Usually in photos people look better than they do on stage.
> 
> ...


 Exactly mate, especially when you look at videos of how Phil is looking, he looks huge and Levrone looks miles off, which is to be expected, but the people thinking he will crack top 3 or even winning it are mental.

Looks awesome for 52 but i reckon something like 8th or 9th is where he is gonna place. Top ten should be his aim.


----------



## A4RON (Apr 19, 2010)

Kevin was posting on his facebook page vids of him strolling around Kuwait and Iran, with the odd training routine thrown in too. It was end of April I think

Took me a while to put two and two together lol


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Just saw a pic of Phil biceps on his fb page, looks like he will be bigger than ever.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Levrone's my favourite bodybuilder of all time, but he'll just be out-muscled. Yes, BB is about creating an illusion, but I feel his lines, shape, condition and posing will only get him so far. The game has moved on, everyone has sized up - just look at Dexter this year. And since Levrone announced he was going to compete, this year's show also became a condition contest. In short, everyone's bigger - considerably bigger - and they're most likely going to be peeled with it. Look at the likes of McCarver and Heath now, their paper skin's already popping with veins and they're looking hard this early out.

Jay was Mr Olympia, 12 years younger than Kevin and had two years off and was unable to come back fully. He was fortunate to take 6th. Which he probably got out of respect for having such an illustrious career and being such a good ambassador for the sport. Levrone's been off for yonks so sadly won't be able to cut it. I really want him to. I'd love to see him crack top 6. However, he'll only get that if a ton of people are really off and if he can carry enough political/nostalgic sway with him.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> Levrone's my favourite bodybuilder of all time, but he'll just be out-muscled. Yes, BB is about creating an illusion, but I feel his lines, shape, condition and posing will only get him so far. The game has moved on, everyone has sized up - just look at Dexter this year. And since Levrone announced he was going to compete, this year's show also became a condition contest. In short, everyone's bigger - considerably bigger - and they're most likely going to be peeled with it. Look at the likes of McCarver and Heath now, their paper skin's already popping with veins and they're looking hard this early out.
> 
> Jay was Mr Olympia, 12 years younger than Kevin and had two years off and was unable to come back fully. He was fortunate to take 6th. Which he probably got out of respect for having such an illustrious career and being such a good ambassador for the sport. Levrone's been off for yonks so sadly won't be able to cut it. I really want him to. I'd love to see him crack top 6. However, he'll only get that if a ton of people are really off and if he can carry enough political/nostalgic sway with him.


 That is one of the best posts ive seen on the topic mate, i literally couldnt agree more with absolutely all of that!!


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Will it be shown Live anywhere? or do we have to wait until uploaded onto Youtube?

maybe here

http://tv.ifbb.com/live-broadcasting


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

I really like kevin and his physique, but he 100% wont crack top 5.

He will crack 6th-10th because of politics as a little nod of respect to him and for the hype he's brought or maybe if someone really messes up but REALISTICALLY if it was another guy with his package he 100% wouldn't get top 10 as the lineup is simply too good this year even for a man with his blessed genetics.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Magsimus said:


> Levrone's my favourite bodybuilder of all time, but he'll just be out-muscled. Yes, BB is about creating an illusion, but I feel his lines, shape, condition and posing will only get him so far. The game has moved on, everyone has sized up - just look at Dexter this year. And since Levrone announced he was going to compete, this year's show also became a condition contest. In short, everyone's bigger - considerably bigger - and they're most likely going to be peeled with it. Look at the likes of McCarver and Heath now, their paper skin's already popping with veins and they're looking hard this early out.
> 
> Jay was Mr Olympia, 12 years younger than Kevin and had two years off and was unable to come back fully. He was fortunate to take 6th. Which he probably got out of respect for having such an illustrious career and being such a good ambassador for the sport. Levrone's been off for yonks so sadly won't be able to cut it. I really want him to. I'd love to see him crack top 6. However, he'll only get that if a ton of people are really off and if he can carry enough political/nostalgic sway with him.


 jay never really did what levrone did (taking time off then blowing back up). so his body suffered greatly from it. genetically they arent the same, levrone is the best responder ever to AAS


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

whos to say kevin isn't playing tricks? he cant be seeing what we aren't seeing (that back doesnt have mass to be bragged about).


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

zyphy said:


> whos to say kevin isn't playing tricks? he cant be seeing what we aren't seeing (that back doesnt have mass to be bragged about).


 Ditto. When I saw that back pic the first thought that came into my mind was "its a trap". This is not a 4 week out pic and Kevin levrne has played a card to ease down competitors.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

new pic on his IG... tbh id ignore these pics. you'll never know how he will look to the real show day. he's probably playing games lmao


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Kevin Just stated he is *251lbs* in the below photo taken a few hours ago as @Jatin Bhatia just posted.

Alot of word going around that his recent back shot was weeks ago the same time as that front picture around 7 weeks ago.

We all love these mind games don't we. Most excitement there has been in years. Even if he doesn't place competitively.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Colin said:


> Kevin Just stated he is *251lbs* in the below photo taken a few hours ago as @Jatin Bhatia just posted.
> 
> Alot of word going around that his recent back shot was weeks ago the same time as that front picture around 7 weeks ago.
> 
> We all love these mind games don't we. Most excitement there has been in years. Even if he doesn't place competitively.


 That is pretty heavy, that back shot really did nothing for me though apart from worry about how small he looked from the rear, even if it was 7 weeks ago.

Completely agree, its actually made the Olympia something that im properly looking forward too, in fact more so because of Nathan De Asha, Dallas, Roelly, Ramy - so many big names coming through.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> That is pretty heavy, that back shot really did nothing for me though apart from worry about how small he looked from the rear, even if it was 7 weeks ago.
> 
> Completely agree, its actually made the Olympia something that im properly looking forward too, in fact more so because of Nathan De Asha, Dallas, Roelly, Ramy - so many big names coming through.


 If someone showed me that back randomly I honestly would think It would be someone top in the British Finals these days.

Yep, it looks like the young boys are here to stay for a long time as well as Roelly and Ramy.

But who knows even about the weight he posted. Thats heavier than his prime nearly.

The show really is the all about Levrone. Everyone accepts Phils going to win again but people just want to see how he looks, and goodness knows what hes getting paid to do this show as I believe he is.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> That is pretty heavy, that back shot really did nothing for me though apart from worry about how small he looked from the rear, even if it was 7 weeks ago.
> 
> Completely agree, its actually made the Olympia something that im properly looking forward too, in fact more so because of* Nathan De Asha, Dallas, Roelly, Ramy - so many big names coming through.*


 I don't know why but i have an intuition that Cedric would be the dark horse in this Olympia obviously not winning it but he may end up a lot higher in rankings. The guy is on invisible mode.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

zyphy said:


> whos to say kevin isn't playing tricks? he cant be seeing what we aren't seeing (that back doesnt have mass to be bragged about).


 Called it


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> That is pretty heavy, that back shot really did nothing for me though apart from worry about how small he looked from the rear, even if it was 7 weeks ago.
> 
> Completely agree, its actually made the Olympia something that im properly looking forward too, in fact more so because of Nathan De Asha, Dallas, Roelly, Ramy - so many big names coming through.


 7 weeks when you're levrone is a very long time.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Colin said:


> If someone showed me that back randomly I honestly would think It would be someone top in the British Finals these days.
> 
> Yep, it looks like the young boys are here to stay for a long time as well as Roelly and Ramy.
> 
> ...


 Same mate, didnt look like it had much width or depth compared to todays standards.

The young crown must have Phil really worried, he's been regressing each year and those guys are getting better and better. Phil will probably win this year, be interesting to see if he's improved or if its another case of no one else offering anything good enough to beat him rather than him being so dominant.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

zyphy said:


> 7 weeks when you're levrone is a very long time.


 Its the same amount of time for everyone.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

@zyphy Of course Jay isn't the same animal as Levrone, but taking 2 years off in any physical/performance sport is almost impossible to come back from to box with the elite. Jay was just one example. In an interview after the show he said it was just too much to come back and beat the current crop of guys who were coming through. They had just come on too much. Sure, Levrone is an anomaly - and if any one is going to do it it's him - but just look how much progress the other guys have made in just a year.

Rhoden is coming bigger and leaner (according to Aceto), Ramy's going to be in much better nick (although l'll believe that when I see it), Heath is already huge and shredded, McCarver's around 299lbs and looking like granite, Joshua turned into Dorian Yates since the Arnold Australia, we all know Roelly's left humanity behind and Dexter's the biggest he's ever been. DeAsha's probably the best example. Pretty much unknown last year. Now he's on the Olympia stage. Levrone, even with his Wolverine recovery and Hulk growth factor, I still feel like he'll be too small. I really do hope to eat my words as the guys's incredible and what he has done, and yet to do, is not short of miraculous.


----------



## A4RON (Apr 19, 2010)

Read that Muscular Development are paying him US$4,000 per month to 'manage' his publicity in the run-up to the Olympia. That's his monthly hormone protocol covered then


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

A4RON said:


> Read that Muscular Development are paying him US$4,000 per month to 'manage' his publicity in the run-up to the Olympia. That's his monthly hormone protocol covered then


 Yea Steve Blackman owes other people over $100k and yet he's paying Levrone $4k a month for the exclusivity. Levrone was going to be on RX Muscle but he had to cancel because of Blackman.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

5th, mark my words.

(not that I think he will deserve it)


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

DLTBB said:


>


 Whatever be his position one thing is for sure, shawn ray is ****in chutiya


----------



## A4RON (Apr 19, 2010)

I got maximum respect for Shawn Ray and the physiques he's brought to the Olympia over the years, but damn what a sore b1tch

How gutted would you feel if you're an up-and-coming IFBB Pro who's been on cycles all year and then 52-year-old Levrone beats you with just 4 months prep


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

A4RON said:


> I got maximum respect for Shawn Ray and the physiques he's brought to the Olympia over the years, but damn what a sore b1tch
> 
> *How gutted would you feel* if you're an up-and-coming IFBB Pro who's been on cycles all year and then 52-year-old Levrone beats you with just 4 months prep


 Retirement!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

shauns a fat blob ,and yates made him look like a child on stage back in the day..he's just butt hurt.


----------



## A4RON (Apr 19, 2010)

mal said:


> shauns a fat blob ,and yates made him look like a child on stage back in the day..he's just butt hurt.


 Dorian got very lucky in 1994 and 1997 though. I'm a Dorian fanboy but Shawn deserved 1994 - it's not all about size, it's the total overall package of mass, proportion, detail, separation and aesthetics. Well, it used to be...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

placings are always subjective...but he still comes across as an complete helmet...


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

lol he has all you suckers fooled. just as i called it kevin is playing games with these f**kers, watch his interview with bob chic


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Whatever be his position one thing is for sure, shawn ray is ****in chutiya


 shawn ray has always been jealous of those with success. and now hes jealous levrone is hopping back on stage looking pretty good whilst he looks like a fat blob who never lifted a weight in his life lol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> I don't know why but i have an intuition that Cedric would be the dark horse in this Olympia obviously not winning it but he may end up a lot higher in rankings. The guy is on invisible mode.


 I'm hoping mate, Not seen anything about him recently, Last i saw was at BodyPower.

If he comes in 100% he's going to be VERY dangerous but for Cedric that's hard to do.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Shame levrone's legs are not up to par but what can you expect for 6 months of training after 13 years off, the amount he's managed to gain is crazy.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Savage Lifter said:


> Shame levrone's legs are not up to par but what can you expect for 6 months of training after 13 years off, the amount he's managed to gain is crazy.


 Out of that 6 months, he managed to train legs for 7 weeks only as per his latest video.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Out of that 6 months, he managed to train legs for 7 weeks only as per his latest video.


 Quite a few people are saying he won't ever get his legs back, which would be a massive shame as he'll never be able to compete in the olympia if that's the case.


----------

